# EN World Up



## Mark (May 24, 2009)

Just wanted to mention that EN World appears to be up for me.  Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2009)

Nope, not up for me.


----------



## Mark (May 24, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Nope, not up for me.





Contact the owner.  He's up for anything.


----------



## Henry (May 24, 2009)

Enworld got low, low, low, low, low, low, low, low.
But now she's brought sexy back.


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2009)

Are you sure its up? It seems sideways to me.

- Posted from my iPhone

Not really


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2009)

There is no ENWorld.

We have always been at war with Gleemax.

Trust the d02. The d02 is your friend.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 25, 2009)

Knight Otu said:


> Trust the d02. The d02 is your friend.




My hat of d02 know no limit.


----------



## Silversun (May 26, 2009)

Enworld was down, but the staff got it back up.


----------

